# What does CIO stand for?



## Tonya (May 21, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

CIO= crying it out. Letting your baby cry himself to sleep with no parental comfort..


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

Cry It Out - to let your child cry on his/her own and not pick them up or comfort them......


----------

